# 99 maxima lighting



## Darrell (Apr 13, 2005)

Does anyone know of an aftermarket projector light for the 99 maxima. I cant seem to find the headlamp replacement anywhere. If anyone knows where i can get a set from to replace the factory housing it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

There are no mass market projector conversions available that I know of.

A custom retrofit can be done yourself, or you could pay HIDTech or Illusions Lighting or someone else to do it. IIRC for a hi/lo *bixenon* retrofit it's $900-1000 including labor from one of those companies.

As a result the most common upgrade is to H4 headlamps from the Cefiro in Japan (also built on the A32 chassis). Not a perfect fit, but pretty close with fairly minimal modification.


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

Darrell said:


> Does anyone know of an aftermarket projector light for the 99 maxima. I cant seem to find the headlamp replacement anywhere. If anyone knows where i can get a set from to replace the factory housing it would be greatly appreciated.


www.umnitza.com...they have angel eye projectors but the catch is that you'll have to get them installed into the headlamp if ur willing to do the work


----------



## meanbean (Mar 17, 2004)

I have just recently completed projector retro on my 99 Maxima. Come take a look.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=91911


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice. RS6 projectors if I read your other post correctly, no?

I'm looking at doing this for a friend, but while we've got the tools we're not quite sure what we should use to mount the projector and fill the cuts in the back of the housing-- some of the jobs we've seen have been very neatly done, others have been kind of ugly, so we're not sure what materials we should be using. Any recommendations?


----------



## meanbean (Mar 17, 2004)

Head on over to www.hidplanet.com. There is a wealth of information regarding retrofitting HID projectors. This mod is very custom oriented so how I went about it may not be applicable for your installation. I would just recommend that you take your time and make paper templates when marking the mounting holes prior to drilling. This is the most important step as an uneven projector will results in a tilted cutoff. Good luck to you.


----------



## meanbean (Mar 17, 2004)

This may or may not help you but here is the link to the thread that documented my retro process.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=88368&page=1&pp=15


----------



## meanbean (Mar 17, 2004)

Yet another light mod underway.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=93176


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Ahhhhhhhhh... thanks for the link. I've been there before but I clearly need to browse around a bit more. Looks good!


----------



## skymaxima (May 4, 2005)

*angel eyes*

i can find u maxima angel eyes
4


----------



## skymaxima (May 4, 2005)

*angel eyes*

i can find u maxima angel eyes 
4 diff types... chrome silver white or black sweet 495 or we can work out a deal


----------



## skymaxima (May 4, 2005)

am tallking about real angel eyes that will fit
u dont need no cut or anything


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

any pix skymaxima ?


----------



## skymaxima (May 4, 2005)

OFCOURSE BUT GIVE ME SOME TIME CUZ I HAVE TO UPLOAD THE PICS AND I WORK THIS WEEKEND ALL DAY BECAUSE OF MOTHER'S DAY BUT ILL GET THEM HERE AS SOON AS POSIBLE


----------

